#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-31
<fabio_> wena pedro_
<fabio_> como estay?
<fabio_> los tipos del elinux aún no responden...
<fabio_> acabo de reenviar el correo nuevamente, para ver que onda....
<fabio_> si no nos gastamos las lucas y nos vamos un fds a Madrid a la guadec-es
<fabio_> :-p
<fabio_> nos vamos un viernes a España y volvimos el domingo
<pedro_> ahahahahahahah
<pedro_> no es malo tampoco
<pedro_> los weones lentos...
<pedro_> hay 0 info
<pedro_> estuve mirando la lista del encuentro pa cachar lo de las fechas
 * fabio_ cree que este año será desastre, peor que la UCM en el 2006
<fabio_> por lo menos en la UCM tenian harta info
<pedro_> dia gnome a salvar el encuentro linux nuevamente?
<fabio_> si es que nos dan el espacio, aunque cuando postularon dentro de las promesas fue el día GNOME
<pedro_> que no webeen
<pedro_> tu no les hay consultado  que onda ?
<pedro_> ah ya cache tu respuesta mas arriba
<pedro_> :-P
<pedro_> una mierda
<pedro_> vamos a quemarles temuco
<fabio_> les he puesto dos correos y uno hace poco y no tengo respuesta....
<fabio_> no cacho po
<fabio_> después a ultima hora van a pedir ayuda, acuerdate....
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> si es lo mas probable
<pedro_> fabio_: hay algun otro gnomero de latino america?
<pedro_> deberiamos hacer lo posible por invitar a otros
<pedro_> derrepente wear al rodrigo denuevo de españa
<fabio_> esta el tipo de glade....
<fabio_> que es argentino
<fabio_> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glade/commit/
<fabio_> pedro_, ^
<fabio_> la hermana del sergio (que es igual a el, para que no le eches el ojo) también participa en traducción
<fabio_> y no conozco a mas... :-/
<pedro_> la raja
<pedro_> igual al reynaldo pa gstreamer
<pedro_> y ver si se puede rajar con alguno de su compañia
<fabio_> aaaaaaah la julia inca... (pero me cae como el culo)
<pedro_> wena, demas llenamos varios puestos entonces con charlistas
<pedro_> asi nos preocupamos de la logistica nosotros
<fabio_> claro...
<fabio_> estará el Thibault en Valpo aún?
<fabio_> pedro_, ^
<fabio_> https://wiki.gnome.org/Hackfests/GNOMEPERU2013
<fabio_> lukea ^
<pedro_> aers
<pedro_> yapos tonces la julia
<pedro_> ahi se vienen los peruvians pa aca
<pedro_> y la controlan
<pedro_> si, parece que thibault aun ta en valpo
<fabio_> estamos entonces...
<pedro_> fabio_: armemos una lista en google drive de los posibles para ir contactandolos
<pedro_> la tiro y te la comparto
<fabio_> hay que tirar una correo a la lista... (lo hago por la tarde) y vemos como hacemos para los peruvians...
<fabio_> dale...
<pedro_> listo fabio lo tire a hbkfabio
<fabio_> valeria1
<fabio_> pedro_, Sergio dice que viene...
<fabio_> que iba a ver como le pedía el sponsoship a la fundación
<fabio_> pero le dije que lo ponemos al presupuesto del día GNOME
<pedro_> fabio_: wena, sipos que incluya las lucas
<pedro_> hay que ver si la fundacion puede pasar las lucas antes
<fabio_> pedro_, eso ya lo intentamos y nos dijeron que no
<fabio_> todo es a reembolso
<pedro_> uta los rqs
<fabio_> Guest66849, te mande un correo
<fabio_> del EL, por lo menos nos entrega las fechas de 7, 8 y 9 de Noviembre
<fabio_> son las oficiales del enceuntro
<Guest66849> si ahi lo cache
<_pedro> fabio_: no hay posibilidad de tener un salon?
<_pedro> es mas choriflai
<fabio_> _pedro, vi el correo, tenemos que pedir no mas
<_pedro> fabio_: seguremonos pos, asi despues no nos salen con el toni que no tienen
<fabio_> _pedro, valeria!!!! enviando correo
<fabio_> cc a pvillavi
<_pedro> wena compa!
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-01
<LyCoNs> hola
<pedro_> wena fabio_
<fabio_> wena pedro_
<fabio_> como estay?
<pedro_> bien todo y tu
<fabio_> bien también... con un poco de frio, pero nada que un buen cafe no arregle
<pedro_> ;-)
<pedro_> que tal las heladas en la viña?
<fabio_> a veces es terrible, porque hasta los spliter de los aire acondicionados están congelados
<fabio_> aparte mi oficina de por si ya es helada,, uff, fuchi fuchi esos días que se vayan
<pedro_> ahaah
<pedro_> prende un brasero pos won
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-02
<pedro_> hola hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-08-04
<simok> El grupo ubuntu Chile existe?
<simok> entre a su página y no hay elementos nuevos
<simok> ok dejo la inquietud
<simok_> hola
<g67n> hola simok
<simok_> hola
<ch1n0x> hola hay alguien ahi?
<ch1n0x> alo
<ch1n0x> alo
#ubuntu-cl 2014-08-02
<FelipeFonseca> Hola?
